
Ask HN: Would you create a steady side income during the Covid pandemic - shadowprofile77
I assume that many of you here are programmers and developers with plenty of remote-friendly, in-demand work to keep things stable during the COVID epidemic and probable recession that we seem to be teetering on the verge of, but for someone like me without developer skills, whose current employment is writing about the features and technical aspects of consumer technologies, the possible economic consequences of COVID and economic recession are something that&#x27;s worrying. So I ask if anyone here has their own practical opinion on useful ways to stabilize, diversify or create an income during what&#x27;s presumably going to get economically and socially worse in the coming months.
======
sigmaprimus
I guess it depends on your particular skill sets and interests.

I am trained as an electronic repair technician but have been working the last
three years on developing a small farm, which fortunately my region is comming
into the growing season so I am predicting an abundance in the next few
months.

If for some reason my crops fail my plan is to get involved in repairing,
repurposing and recycling of consumer items. I might even learn how to thread
a sewing machine as I believe these skills are always in demand, especially in
times of a depressed market.

 __Edit __

My city has a electronics reuse center in it where people bring old or
slightly damaged consumer products to divert them from the landfill, these
items are sold a fraction of their value(just enough to support the program)
and this is a great source for my side income.

